# Electric Line Under Ground



## Crazy Legs (Apr 14, 2008)

Last Fall I put a electric line from my house to my shed and now I would like to run a electric line to a bird bath, Can I hook into that electric line and run it to the bird bath? How would you make the connection onto that electric line since it is under ground? How do you do it safely? Or do I have to run a new line?


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread needs to be closed.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Greg!


----------

